# Chase Bank Snow Contracts



## nwalsh213 (Sep 19, 2012)

We just learned that Brightview lost the Chase Bank snow removal contract here on Long Island so we have lost all our sites that we service for them. Trying to find out which national maintenance company was awarded the contract so we can try to get them back.... TIA


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

Try calling

*Specialty Building Solutions*


----------



## Rocketgroupllc (3 mo ago)

nwalsh213 said:


> We just learned that Brightview lost the Chase Bank snow removal contract here on Long Island so we have lost all our sites that we service for them. Trying to find out which national maintenance company was awarded the contract so we can try to get them back.... TIA


Hi. Was wondering if anyone had an idea where the chase bank contracts went this year? We are involved with over 20 major management companies and still can’t seem to find them. Also can’t locate Bank of Americas either. Which we done multiple sites for each place for years. Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks


----------



## shawn_ (Jan 19, 2014)

Rocketgroupllc said:


> Hi. Was wondering if anyone had an idea where the chase bank contracts went this year? We are involved with over 20 major management companies and still can’t seem to find them. Also can’t locate Bank of Americas either. Which we done multiple sites for each place for years. Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks


Hopefully the banks got smart and stopped dealing with NSPS


----------



## maxwell1027 (Feb 8, 2014)

SMS has Chase banks here in Ohio.


----------



## Rocketgroupllc (3 mo ago)

shawn_ said:


> Hopefully the banks got smart and stopped dealing with NSPS


Yeaa that would be nicee. But it’s never gonna happen.


----------



## Rocketgroupllc (3 mo ago)

maxwell1027 said:


> SMS has Chase banks here in Ohio.


Yea they had them last year in New York. But SMS lost all of New York State for this season.


----------

